# Greenup dam



## BassSlayer41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ill be in Ironton this weekend. I was thinkin of going to the dam. Was wondering how the fishing was. Any reports or tips are appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Joel


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hybrid Stripers< very early on top water


----------



## BassSlayer41 (Apr 26, 2011)

What kind of top water.....like a pop r, jitter bug, floating jerk bait? Sorry I've just never fished for hybrids. Thanks Daveo

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

These were caught on Zoom Flukes & Sluggos with a weighted float but just about any topwater will work. I like to use Prop baits , like Cordel Boy Howdys and Pencil Poppers. Early morning is best right now,, very early, before 8,,,,,


----------



## BassSlayer41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks again i'll be down there early Friday morning

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

Haven't been to the dam in a while doing just fine on the scioto tho 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Them's some nice fish.....Nice job!


----------



## thigpend6 (Mar 18, 2009)

man those are some beast!!!


----------

